# Piduisti d’Italia, i soliti noti



## Mari' (26 Marzo 2011)

*Piduisti d’Italia, i soliti noti*

*Piduisti d’Italia, i soliti noti 
*
di Giampiero Calapà

*       Da Silvio Berlusconi a Fabrizio Cicchitto, da Luigi Bisignani a  Flavio Carboni. Passando per il giornalista Maurizio Costanzo. Erano  negli appunti privati della senatrice Tina Anselmi. E ancora oggi sono  al potere*







C’è anche una lettera del futuro papa *Joseph Ratzinger*  – prefetto della Congregazione per la dottrina della fede (quella che  un tempo si chiamava Inquisizione) – datata 26 novembre 1983, negli  scritti della presidente della commissione d’inchiesta sulla P2 dall’81  all’85, pubblicati da Chiarelettere nel libro La P2 nei diari segreti di  Tina Anselmi a cura di Anna Vinci. Ratzinger spiega il “giudizio  negativo” della Chiesa sulle logge massoniche: “I loro principi sono  stati sempre considerati inconciliabili con la dottrina della Chiesa e  perciò l’iscrizione a esse rimane proibita”.

* Silvio Berlusconi*

Il premier Silvio Berlusconi, all’epoca già imprenditore in ascesa,  vicino ai “laici” socialisti di Bettino Craxi, era iscritto alla loggia  di Licio Gelli, ben prima di proporsi anche come paladino del  conservatorismo ultracattolico, seppur pluri-divorziato. Tina Anselmi  scrive: “Berlusconi tessera n. 625 ha versato £ 100.000 il 5-5-‘78.  Documenti Villa Gelli in Uruguay: iniziato con solenne giuramento.  Berlusconi afferma che nel 1978 fu convinto ad aderire da Gervasio  (Gervaso). Nel 1978 linee di credito aperte da banche controllate da  piduisti. Berlusconi collabora al Corriere della Sera, direttore Di  Bella (piduista) nel 1978. Il 27 gennaio 1994 Gelli dichiara di averlo  incontrato 4-5-10 volte. Agli atti risulta di avere grado di  apprendista”. Non mancano rapporti con uomini d’altre cricche, più che  d’altri tempi, che poi si ritrovano anni dopo indagati in altre  inchieste, per altre “P”. *Flavio Carboni*, definito  “procacciatore d’affari” da Tina Anselmi che il 10 marzo 1983 scrive:  “Nel 1980 Berlusconi dà cinquecento milioni a Carboni”. Nell’audizione  completa di Emilio Pellicani, segretario di Carboni, viene nominato  anche il presidente di Mediaset Fedele Confalonieri, da sempre  fedelissimo di Berlusconi: “Fedele Confalonieri, collaboratore di  Berlusconi, si portò a Cagliari con cinquecento milioni in contanti…”

* Bisignani & Valori*

Eminenza grigia  tra i più fidati “consiglieri” di Gianni Letta, Luigi  Bisignani compare una sola volta negli appunti di Tina Anselmi. Ma in  relazione a una vicenda drammatica della storia italiana, l’omicidio nel  ‘76 del giudice Vittorio Occorsio, che indagava sui rapporti tra  estrema destra e logge massoniche e fu ucciso dai neofascisti di Ordine  Nuovo. Negli stessi appunti compare il nome di Giancarlo Elia Valori,  potente manager italiano, in passato ai vertici di Autostrade, finito  nell’inchiesta “Why not” di Luigi De Magistris. “Occorsio (molto amico  di Valori) nel 1974, verso metà maggio, dice a Valori che Gelli era un  delinquente. Che aveva le mani nell’Italicus. La sera del 7 luglio,  Occorsio ripete la pericolosità di Gelli. Teneva le carte in macchina  quando il 9 mattino è stato ucciso. Gelli-Ortolani-Cosentino.  Gelli-Grassini-Santovito. Bisignani [Luigi, giornalista, piduista]  (Ansa) pagato da Gelli, è ancora in rapporto con Gelli. Sera a  Castelporziano con Leone e Gelli”.

* Fabrizio Cicchitto*

Capogruppo alla Camera del Pdl, riferisce alla commissione guidata da  Tina Anselmi, che appunta quanto segue il 10 giugno 1982. F”abrizio  Cicchitto: Momento difficile della mia vita personale e politica,  lettere anonime che descrivevano nei particolari la mia giornata. Ho  rifiutato nel governo Cossiga di diventare ministro, per  l’imbarbarimento della vita politica. Entrai nella massoneria per avere  protezione, sicurezza. Pedinamenti continuati per un anno, non denunciai  il fatto. Le lettere erano su fogli bianchi non firmate. Gelli dava  l’impressione di un’intelligenza modesta. Insisteva su ampi rapporti con  gli Usa, non mi fece nomi italiani”.

* Maurizio Costanzo
*
Volto arcinoto  della televisione, in onda da anni tra Mediaset e Rai,  come Cicchitto ha conosciuto Gelli grazie al medico Fabrizio Trecca. Il 2  febbraio 1982 Costanzo riferisce alla commissione di Tina Anselmi: “Ho  conosciuto Gelli attraverso Trecca, suo medico. Gelli lo contattò per  un’intervista (pubblicata dal Corriere della Sera il 25 ottobre 1980,  ndr). Gli parlò sempre di massoneria e delle sue protezioni (…) Valutò  Gelli un abile uomo d’affari, che mescolava piccole verità a  millanterie”. Il 22 giugno 1982 Enrico Manca, già ministro del commercio  estero, a proposito di Costanzo riferisce: “Visita di Maurizio  Costanzo, che disse di essere massone, e a nome di Gelli chiese se ero  disponibile a aderire alla massoneria. Quando mi vidi negli elenchi di  Gelli telefonai a Costanzo, ma questi mi dichiarò di aver telefonato a  Gelli la non disponibilità”. Tina Anselmi il 14 marzo 1983 scrive ancora  di Costanzo (nel ‘78 direttore della Domenica del Corriere e nel ‘79  del giornale scandalistico l’Occhio edito da Rizzoli) sui diari: “Molte  assunzioni volute da Gelli. Maurizio Costanzo voluto da Gelli. Costanzo  superprotetto da Gelli”.

Da _Il Fatto Quotidiano_ del 26 marzo 2011

Giampiero Calapà 
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2011/03/26/piduisti-d’italia-i-soliti-noti/100183/


"La striscia rossa"  del "L'Unita' "
*
I mafiosi stanno in Parlamento, i mafiosi a volte sono ministri, i  mafiosi sono banchieri, i mafiosi sono quelli che in questo momento sono  ai vertici della nazione.
                                                                                                            Giuseppe Fava, 28 dicembre 1983. Fu ucciso dalla mafia il 5 gennaio 1984*

:cooldue:



*Nelle mani giuste      *
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2011/03/25/nelle-mani-giuste/99907/


----------

